# Dino/Sports tank decor



## Dinosaurs

Hello, Im new so I looked and thought this was the best place to put this, but if not please move to correct spot. I have an empty basement and after watching a few episodes of Man Caves on DIY I was feeling rabuntous (?) anyway, I have in the plans a main room for sports memorablilia, and an office off to the side. 

My question is, curently I have a 10 gal tank (for christmas waiting for me) and I have a few reptiles and one 55 gal tank. In my sports room I was possibly going to have a tank with sports (Pittsburgh) because I saw when they built a room for a talk show host he had sports figures in the tank any idea where I can get these? Also my ofice is actually dinosaur themed in the plans and I was going to have a tank in there as well. 

The sports tank isnt the most neccisary, but the dino tanks are! Ive googled many times looking for things, but come up short. If anyone can post links to aquarium decor based on dinosaurs please do so here! Now I do have ready for my 10 gal black gravel, black background, and a T-Rex skull. After water is ready I will add plants then fish. Both tanks will be will smaller fish, tetras, etc. But may get an eel in the larger of the two. There are certain ornaments I've had and havnt been able to find as well. I will post pics very soon of this decoration and of my 10 gal when it is set up. Also where can I order that glue stuf for adhering backgrounds to tanks.?

Thanks for reading this large rant like "article" and thanks in advance for any help that is given.


----------



## Romad

Hi Dinosaurs,

If you can't find dino related decor for inside of the tank that is safe for fish, i'd stick with rocks, caves, etc... that are non toxic and are sold specifically for tanks. You can always put pictures on the outside back of the tank for your background and build your theme that way. I wouldn't trust anything that might break down chemically and kill off your tank.

Just a thought. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dinosaurs

Ive seen lots of dino stuff over the years, but for some reason havnt been able to find them when I google it. I know there are stuff MADE FOR TANKS but when you go looking, its hard to find. I see it when I least expect it. Ill try to post a picture of one of the ornaments I'm looking for to see if that sparks anything.


----------



## Ostara

Where are you located? I know Petsmart has dinosaur-themed aquarium ornaments. I perused their site and found these:

Triceratops Skull, Velociraptor, T-Rex, Styracosarus, T-Rex Fossil, Triceratops Fossil

Are those the types of things you're looking for?


----------



## Dinosaurs

Ostara said:


> Where are you located? I know Petsmart has dinosaur-themed aquarium ornaments. I perused their site and found these:
> 
> Triceratops Skull, Velociraptor, T-Rex, Styracosarus, T-Rex Fossil, Triceratops Fossil
> 
> Are those the types of things you're looking for?


Those are some things, Im looking for many different kinds just to see if there is any particular one that we can use. Here is one that I have 2 of, but am having trouble finding some of the others. They are failrly small, I use them for my bettas.


----------

